# Armagh Georgian Day Christmas Light Show



## DrPinto (Dec 7, 2011)

Now if I can just figure out how to do this with my 12 Altman 360's, 12 Altman 65Q's, and Kodak carousel slide projector...


Armagh Georgian Day Christmas light HD show - YouTube


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 7, 2011)

oh wow!
cool, gets real interesting about 1:30 in to it


----------



## djyojoe (Dec 7, 2011)

They did a great job with that show! I wouldn't mind seeing it in person.


----------



## Morte615 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Luck! I know these types of shows are done using a media server (Green Hippo is one type) and VERY expensive projectors.

I am sure you can get a similar effect with smaller more inexpensive equipment but to get the mapping done correctly you need some serious horse power behind it. Somewhere or other I read a post (not sure if on here or somewhere else) that described how Disney does Cinderella Castle. Of course they use all top of the line systems but there are different systems out there that use the same basic principles.

If you can figure out how to do it on the cheap with readily available equipment I would love to steal...er know how you do it!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 8, 2011)

Obviously, one of the most challenging parts of this design is content creation. The designer needs to know the dimensions of the building to be projected onto, the position of the projectors, and what kind of ambient light that you will be competing with (to know what kind of contrast levels you will be playing with). Then as stated, you will need the projectors with enough power to light the building realistically and the control of the content.


----------



## djyojoe (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm sure ruinexplorer has seen a show that I'm talking about.

At the Wynn Hotel & Casino in Vegas has a Lake Show very simular using video projection onto a head & while the head is moving into position. Check it out sometime if you go to Vegas. Below are a couple of You Tube links of the shows.

You Tube - Wynn Singing Head

You Tube - Wynn Lake of Dream


----------



## Kingcaffeine (Dec 16, 2011)

Morte615 said:


> Good Luck! I know these types of shows are done using a media server (Green Hippo is one type) and VERY expensive projectors.
> 
> I am sure you can get a similar effect with smaller more inexpensive equipment but to get the mapping done correctly you need some serious horse power behind it. Somewhere or other I read a post (not sure if on here or somewhere else) that described how Disney does Cinderella Castle. Of course they use all top of the line systems but there are different systems out there that use the same basic principles.
> 
> If you can figure out how to do it on the cheap with readily available equipment I would love to steal...er know how you do it!



You'd be surprised at what you can accomplish with not that much. A media server is not entirely necessary....this mapping in particular looks like a lot recently, where it's basically a big surface to project on to. As far as the 'mapping' part, a lot is done in the content already...but yeah- software makes life much easier, especially if there are odd-shaped, irregular planes. Madmapper is the weapon of choice for that. Projector-wise? I'm going to guess 18k or up on this one. Street rental price is about $3500/day for this league (prolly cheaper in Russia, tho) so it ain't cheap by a long shot. BTW- the Cinderella Castle is 4 climate controlled banks of 4 Christie 20k's each done off a Hippo. check HERE. Mapping buildings has come a long way in a short time.


----------

